# NOVA meet up



## TXGrown (Jan 18, 2012)

Anyone in the northern Virginia area interested in meeting up? We have a 4 month old boy that would like a v buddy to play with. Let me know and hopefully we can plan a meet up


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Where are you at? I have 2yo male and 14 week female in Winchester.


----------



## TXGrown (Jan 18, 2012)

We are in fairfax. Right at 66 and route 50.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

There aren't a whole lot if options around my side other than on leash state parks. Have you found any off leash parks that you like. I'm sure there are several around you. Once Penny is licensed we can meet up. But not until that darn rabies shot.


----------



## TXGrown (Jan 18, 2012)

We have checked out a couple of off-leash city parks but haven't liked them. We have heard good things about a park in Shirlington but haven't made it over there yet. Im trying to find somewhere to lease some land for training. But that's never easy especially in Nova.


----------



## AKGInspiration (Aug 23, 2012)

Hey NOVA/MD people... look up DC Vizsla Meetup Group on FB. we often do get togethers in various locations. Some leashed some free run. SteelCityDozer are you a member of the dog park in Winchester? I used to live there and used that as it was gated.. and thus limited the unvaccinated dogs a bit. Also check out the Arboretum in Boyce. Maybe we should do a meetup out there again.


----------



## mlenzen (Mar 2, 2011)

We're in the Merrifiled area of Fairfax and go to Shirlington about twice a month. Its nice and large and most of the owners pay good attention to their dogs making K-9 confrontations rare. I can't say that a about some I've been to. As far a dog parks go, it one of the better one in the NoVa area. See you there!


----------



## Dmartin336 (Feb 8, 2012)

Great to know that there are folks in our old stomping grounds (we moved from Clifton (Little Rocky Run) to Santiago, Chile where we were introduced to and fell in love with Vs). Nice to know there is a group if when we return.


Donna Martinez
http://vizslanatasharose.blogspot.com/


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Just heard about the arboretum (blandy farm) on the radio yesterday and that they have 700+ acres and allow off leash dogs. Now I can't wait to go but my boyf (actually fiancé now  ) is on call this weekend with beautiful weather projected. Hoping it stays nice one more weekend later.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

And yes, I'm a member of Winchester dog park.


----------



## aomara (May 27, 2017)

I have a Vizsla in the Bethesda area, he would love a playdate!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Not exactly what you're looking for, but have you heard about this vizsla specific daycare in DC? One of my dog's littermates used to, maybe still does, live in Bethesda and would go here.


----------

